# SHENZHEN | Qianhai Man Wah Holdings Headquarters | 150m | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc









前海举办2019年城市新中心建设第四季度重大项目集中开工仪式-前海加速度-深圳市前海深港现代服务业合作区管理局网站







qh.sz.gov.cn





Located in Qianhai
Location coordinates: 22°32'27.85"N 113°53'52.55"E










Google Earth image from 03/22


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

12/12/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the design is so gorgeous. it should be taller


----------

